# Do You Believe in Previous or after Life?



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Do You Believe in Previous or after Life?
Most of us have strong opinions! But the opinion varies from person to person, from culture to culture, from nation to nation.. I am just curious what do you think about all these concepts of previous life, after life, carnation, reincarnation..?

Please share your views. I will start. NO previous life because we are always around as matter or energy. Total energy is constant E=mcsquare


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

No. Not the tiniest bit.

Mike


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Not in a spiritual sense. I like the fact that I will rot and contribute to a tree or something some day, so in that way I guess. Worm goes in and worm goes out, and all that.

I have met/heard of some people who made me wish I believed in hell, though, I admit.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Nope and nope (at least not as conscious, sentient beings).

_[edited. No self promotion outside the Book Bazaar, thanks. --Betsy]_


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't believe in the previous life or the afterlife , but I do believe in life.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't believe in either. I believe we all die and rot away. May be pretty grim to some, but I can't believe in anything else to be honest. I like the idea of helping a tree grow though, that'd be cool.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

A right old bundle of fun you lot are


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I'm in the not sure category. If I can get back to you, I will.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I'm a Christian.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

No.  There is no tangible evidence to support belief in any form of existence outside of biological life.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

anne_holly said:


> I have met/heard of some people who made me wish I believed in hell, though, I admit.


If there is no previous or after life then there is no hell and heaven as we know it. Both are right here, where we live!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

scl said:


> Yes, I'm a Christian.


This.


----------



## sandynight (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe in after life and ghosts so naturally that I included ghosts in my book. But I think I crossed the line in cross genre writing. 
Next book...no ghosts involved.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't believe, but I hope.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe there is something after this life.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe in afterlife. I don't accept that this is it, that there isn't something after this. I believe that the people (and pets) that i've loved and lost have gone to a better place and that i'll see them again when i die. 

I'm not sure about previous life or re-incarnation though.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope there is an afterlife so that I can see my loved ones again.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

After but not previous gets my vote.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

If we believe in after life, then shouldn't there be previous life after which we got this life.  

I understand there is comfort in after life because previous life doesn't matter.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> If we believe in after life, then shouldn't there be previous life after which we got this life...


One does not presuppose the other. The typical Judeo/Christian belief system (and by "typical" I mean my understanding of what seems to be the most common "official" beliefs, but my no means shared by 100% of its believers) supposes that one is born into this physical world once, then when one dies, either immediately or after some unknown amount of time, the "soul" goes on to a different sort of being, but there is no cycle of lives for that soul in this physical world. So either the "soul" is created in some way at the time of that physical birth (or conception) or else has been waiting until its time to be born into this world -- but in any case only has one chance to "get it right" in this portion of its existence.

Personally, I think such beliefs of afterlife, pre-life, reincarnation, etc. are purely wishful thinking at best, though I do not _know_ that, as I cannot prove a negative -- just as nobody has been able to prove any sort of life beyond this one or the existence of a "soul" to my satisfaction. That's why these are all "beliefs" and as such not likely to be amenable to any rigorous sort of logic, and none of them (including not believing in an afterlife) can be falsified -- falsifiability being one of the hallmarks of a rigorous scientific theory.

So I cannot categorically state that anyone's personal belief system is wrong, and ask that nobody try to do so with my beliefs.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

NogDog said:


> So I cannot categorically state that anyone's personal belief system is wrong, and ask that nobody try to do so with my beliefs.


Well put.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I believe in a pre-mortal life and a post-mortal life.  I believe our spirits are eternal.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I believe in a pre-mortal life and a post-mortal life. I believe our spirits are eternal.


ditto!

Also ditto w/ NogDog. You can believe what you want to believe so long as you are 1) not hurting anyone (ie, no sacrificing people! ) 2) don't try force me to convert and 3) actually live it!


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of different options to say yes or no to.  What is "carnation"?  Wouldn't that just be current existence?

Personally, I'm a Hindu and I do believe in reincarnation.  Not in a "I'm afraid to die, therefore I believe that I've been loads of special people in the past" kind-of way, though!  To me, it makes the most sense based on my observation of the world.  It solves the problem of "why do bad things happen to good people?"  It solves the problem of why do some people die really young and others not.  

But there's no way to really know, so I'm happy to have people believe whatever makes them happy.  For me, Hinduism and reincarnation work, but not for everyone.


----------



## mikesmith1949 (Jul 13, 2011)

I can give a Buddhist viewpoint on former and future lives, the argument is based upon logical conclusions rather than belief so it can provide another perspective on the subject perhaps?

Follow the link:

http://www.mikesmithgb.co.uk/wordpress/?p=75

Thanks


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, both.

I'm also a complete optimist. 
Dawn


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

There are really only two categories - certain and uncertain - and I have a feeling nearly all people fall in the latter. Even the most smug and stubborn must admit to feeling doubts on occasion. You've been there, you know you have...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I believe in Heaven and Hell. I am a Christian.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> So I cannot categorically state that anyone's personal belief system is wrong, and ask that nobody try to do so with my beliefs.


But given the contradictory nature of belief systems, it is possible to categorically state that some (or all) are wrong. For example:

1. Belief System A claims it is right and everyone else is wrong
2. Belief System B also claims to be solely true
3. If A is TRUE, then B is FASLE
4. If B is TRUE, then A is FASLE
5. Both A and B can't be TRUE because each claims to be the only right belief
6. Both A and B could be FASLE
7. Belief System C could state that A and B are TRUE in everything but being solely true, but A and B would have to says C is FALSE
8. Determining which Belief System is TRUE may not be possible, only that some (or all) are FALSE


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

RuthMadison said:


> Wow, that's a lot of different options to say yes or no to. What is "carnation"? Wouldn't that just be current existence?


*Carnation* is when you're reborn as any life form depending on your karma--For example, insect or human or any other life form or juni.

*Reincarnation* is when you're reborn as humans only.

I am really proud of being on this forum among such learned people. Every one has respected others beliefs.

Faith is very personal, IMHO. BTW I have served as president and trustee board chairman of a non-profit religious organization.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> *Carnation* is when you're reborn as any life form depending on your karma--For example, insect or human or any other life form or juni.
> 
> *Reincarnation* is when you're reborn as humans only.
> 
> ...


Wow, I have never heard that!

In my community, reincarnation includes the possibility of any embodiment, including planets, gods, and insects.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I believe in an afterlife.  I find no comfort in the idea of being reincarnated.  I hope to move on to bigger and better things in this life, not relive all of the craziness over again.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its interesting for me to read. And things like that always fascinate me. Personally, I assume when I am dead I am dead. I don't really care much to be honest. May sound weird, but its true. It is what it is. When I am dead I am done. 

That's why I like when I wake up breathing each day. Means I am still here, for now  .


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Its interesting for me to read. And things like that always fascinate me. Personally, I assume when I am dead I am dead. I don't really care much to be honest. May sound weird, but its true. It is what it is. When I am dead I am done.
> 
> That's why I like when I wake up breathing each day. Means I am still here, for now .


Thoroughly understand and agree. I tend to focus on what I know I have - this one life. What happens to me after I die? I am unconcerned, because, well, I will be dead.

***

I have been teased as being a pessimist about this, but, actually, I find the prospect of nothingness fairly comforting after a long life in the rat race. Seems to me, I look forward to the rest of oblivion. Thus, I like the idea that my raw materials will continue in some fashion, but me, myself, as myself will just cease, and my worries will be over. The future belongs to others, and I am okay with that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I get that pessimist thing sometimes. I look at it as being realistic and joyful of the life I do have. I don't hide behind anything, I don't think I can redo anything once this one is over. If I mess up this one, that's it. So I just live. 

Maybe after a lot of carp during our life, a little nothingness is more peaceful  

Of course I don't have even a gram of any kind of religious want in my body. Never had. Always been like since since I was 5 years old. First thought I remember even having about any of that. 
But heck, I was raised roman catholic so there are the stories of the hell, the heaven and all the fun things. Just never thought of it as anything other than stories. 

Now I read books to get my stories. They are a little happier though  

The only point for me to have an afterlife, would be, if I could then finish the huge bucket list of books to be read I have.  

Other then that, I just don't spend a lot of thought on what happens to me.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Yeah, I get that pessimist thing sometimes. I look at it as being realistic and joyful of the life I do have. I don't hide behind anything, I don't think I can redo anything once this one is over. If I mess up this one, that's it. So I just live.
> 
> Maybe after a lot of carp during our life, a little nothingness is more peaceful
> 
> ...


I actually do have a religious streak - or, at least, a ritual one. But I appreciate the cultural heritage of it, and the discipline that comes with it, so it's not likely what people think of when they think of someone being "religious," if that makes sense. It's about being mindful of my life, not about my death.

However, I do fully appreciate other peoples' religious systems (personal and/or traditional) do include strong beliefs about death and the afterlife. It's lovely that we have the freedom to consider these things as individuals, and I like hearing about what others believe.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I believe in an afterlife. I find no comfort in the idea of being reincarnated. I hope to move on to bigger and better things in this life, not relive all of the craziness over again.


Yeah, I don't know that I find reincarnation comforting. It's not there to be comforting, for me and my belief system, it just is. In fact, going through life kind-of sucks. That's why there's the motivation and drive to reach enlightenment, which is an end to the cycle of birth and death.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

balaspa said:


> I believe in an afterlife. I find no comfort in the idea of being reincarnated. I hope to move on to bigger and better things in this life, not relive all of the craziness over again.


Yes, if reincarnation does exist then i don't want it! i'd probably come back as something i hate in this life, like a moth or spider or something.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

cc84 said:


> Yes, if reincarnation does exist then i don't want it! i'd probably come back as something i hate in this life, like a moth or spider or something.


On the upside of that, though, they have relatively short lifespans, so you would cycle again quite soon. And as long as you were the best spider you could be there would be nowhere to go but up.

(ETA: I don't mean that flippantly, by the way - I do think there is a "up side" to a seemingly lowly incarnation, since the chance for progression is likely much better. I just wanted to clarify that I wasn't making fun of the idea at all.)


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Energy never dies, it just transforms--reforms. I've had very strong "memories" of other times and places, and I've often felt I've been somewhere before. So, yes, I believe we bring consciousness in and out of this life--which we often forget.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

If there is no afterlife and I will not see again the people I loved and lost, it's just as well that I will cease to exist and be completely unaware of past sorrows.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

We began in stars,
we end in cars.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Energy never dies, it just transforms--reforms. I've had very strong "memories" of other times and places, and I've often felt I've been somewhere before. So, yes, I believe we bring consciousness in and out of this life--which we often forget.


Definitely agree. I see our souls as energy and energy can't be lost, it has to go somewhere, in some form.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm intrigued by the people who say not believing in a better place is pessimistic. Doesn't that imply the fact that what we have here is not so good and we should get out as fast as possible? I believe what I have now is wonderful beyond words and to me that is the complete opposite of pessimism.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

RuthMadison said:


> In fact, going through life kind-of sucks. That's why there's the motivation and drive to reach enlightenment, which is an end to the cycle of birth and death.


That's the theory behind importance of achieving enlightenment. This theory works because as many people have pointed out reincarnation sucks. So ultimate aim is enlightenment.

Now please allow me to pose a question. Thinking about this may enlighten us. Now can we achieve enlightenment in this life or do we need after life. The logic will dictate in this life. That's where spirituality and eastern philosophy fits in...

I better stop here because of forum rules....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a beliefe system.  I believe in a God, but I do not believe that he condemns more than half of the world to this fiery place called HELL.  That would make him a monster, worse than any human, in my opinion.  

Ultimately, I think it is what we do here on earth, the people we touch with our actions and our words, is what creates immortality.  Having children also helps, but not all of us are going to do that (myself included).  I think that each person is connected to the next and when we reach out to touch another life, that creates a ripple that can affect many more beyond that one person.  So, what we do here is important, rather than saving up for something "after."


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> That's the theory behind importance of achieving enlightenment. This theory works because as many people have pointed out reincarnation sucks. So ultimate aim is enlightenment.
> 
> Now please allow me to pose a question. Thinking about this may enlighten us. Now can we achieve enlightenment in this life or do we need after life. The logic will dictate in this life. That's where spirituality and eastern philosophy fits in...
> 
> I better stop here because of forum rules....


I'm not sure that I understand your question. In the beliefs of my personal community, enlightenment is achievable within a human embodiment, not after death. It happens while in a body. That's what they say anyway. However, it still generally takes many, many, many lifetimes to get there. It doesn't have to, though, it can happen in an instant.

I hope no one takes my statements as an argument for why anyone should believe in reincarnation. I just think that there's a lot of misunderstanding about it in the western world, so putting in my little bits of insight on the theory as someone who was born and raised with this belief.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I have a beliefe system. I believe in a God, but I do not believe that he condemns more than half of the world to this fiery place called HELL. That would make him a monster, worse than any human, in my opinion.
> Ultimately, I think it is what we do here on earth, the people we touch with our actions and our words, is what creates immortality. ....... So, what we do here is important, rather than saving up for something "after."


Exactly!

Heaven and hell are the way we live on this earth. The same earth on which we walk is earth to one person and heaven to another. Religious models create an imaginary three-decker universe with heaven above where God presides, a dreaded hell below, and us mortal being in the middle on this earth struggling endlessly in pursuit of fanciful next carnation rather than enjoying meaningful life "here and now."

"Man experiences heaven when conscious of his soul [spirit]; 
he experiences the earth when conscious of his body; 
and experiences between heaven and earth when he is conscious of his mind."


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> NO previous life because we are always around as matter or energy. Total energy is constant E=mcsquare


See, this is WHY I believe in a pre-earth life. We existed before as matter and energy and are here in a different form. We'll continue to exist after.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

AnnetteL said:


> See, this is WHY I believe in a pre-earth life. We existed before as matter and energy and are here in a different form. We'll continue to exist after.


I like it. Thanks for sharing. I knew there was something after this life.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm...good question. I just go by what I can observe. And so far my conclusion is life is a lot like fire. Fire connected to a molecular chain. It has many of the same elements. It needs oxygen to breathe, fuel to burn, and it has a tendency to spread if it can. You can split a fire into billions and trillions of individual flames, you can extinguish it by billions or trillions, but as long as that one flame survives it can grow once again. 

Underneath it all we're probably still that one cell creature trying to survive in a cold and isolated corner of the universe. We've done wonders with this rock. We've created an atmosphere so the asteroids won't crush us and the sun won't burn us. Created diversity so a single disease won't obliterate us all. We even have one species smart enough to dream of escaping. We've come a long way. But we have a long way to go still.

Just a little speculation.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

AnnetteL said:


> See, this is WHY I believe in a pre-earth life. We existed before as matter and energy and are here in a different form. We'll continue to exist after.


I'm in this camp too. I don't believe that *I* in my present form will continue to exist, but that my life energy will be somewhere, as another being or as part of multiple beings. (And the no-longer-needed physical body will feed a tree, as was said earlier...)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It will make a good science fiction. If you ever publish. I will read it.



Christopher Hunter said:


> Hmm...good question. I just go by what I can observe. And so far my conclusion is life is a lot like fire. Fire connected to a molecular chain. It has many of the same elements. It needs oxygen to breathe, fuel to burn, and it has a tendency to spread if it can. You can split a fire into billions and trillions of individual flames, you can extinguish it by billions or trillions, but as long as that one flame survives it can grow once again.
> Underneath it all we're probably still that one cell creature trying to survive in a cold and isolated corner of the universe. We've done wonders with this rock. We've created an atmosphere so the asteroids won't crush us and the sun won't burn us. Created diversity so a single disease won't obliterate us all. We even have one species smart enough to dream of escaping. We've come a long way. But we have a long way to go still.
> Just a little speculation.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate to think that the monsters of this world will live on, unless there is a hell and they are inside.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Do You Believe in Previous or after Life?
> Most of us have strong opinions! But the opinion varies from person to person, from culture to culture, from nation to nation.. I am just curious what do you think about all these concepts of previous life, after life, carnation, reincarnation..?
> 
> Please share your views. I will start. NO previous life because we are always around as matter or energy. Total energy is constant E=mcsquare


Of course. Energy cannot be destroyed. Mainstream science can attest to that. We are infinite consciousness.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> Of course. Energy cannot be destroyed. Mainstream science can attest to that. We are infinite consciousness.


I especially like your last sentence. I am curious to know if you have any further opinion on this. Many of us don't think beyond humans being conscious or unconscious of surroundings. That is nothing more than function of our nervous system.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

tsilver said:


> I hate to think that the monsters of this world will live on, unless there is a hell and they are inside.


They create their own hell, right on this planet. All we need is little patience.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Heaven and hell are the way we live on this earth. The same earth on which we walk is earth to one person and heaven to another. Religious models create an imaginary three-decker universe with heaven above where God presides, a dreaded hell below, and us mortal being in the middle on this earth struggling endlessly in pursuit of fanciful next carnation rather than enjoying meaningful life here and now.
> 
> ...


Ok....now I want to start off by saying that this is not an argument or criticism of your statements. We here at KB try to avoid politics and religion so that there is no "attacking".

In the spirit of conversation.....

I think mainstream belief has been misrepresented here. Although what was described certainly is true for some people.
If we assume a Creator/God, we may also assume that that God has not "condemned" anyone to hell. Rather that those who do evil condemn themselves to a "just" result of their actions.
We have bad things happen to good people (think of the millions born into poverty and want) mostly because of the evil actions of other people. Overpopulation is an evil for those suffering because of it. Wars are started by the actions of people not the God. 
This does not preclude pre-"life" existence or after-"life" existence. So the sum of energy might still apply.

Let's be cautious about denigrating beliefs held by many people because it is popular in some circles to do so, please.
Not that I am implying that anyone has done this thus far, of course.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

No and no, but I wish it were true. I'm an X-Files Atheist: I Want To Believe.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> In the spirit of conversation.....
> 
> I think mainstream belief has been misrepresented here. Although what was described certainly is true for some people.
> If we assume a Creator/God, we may also assume that that God has not "condemned" anyone to hell. Rather that those who do evil condemn themselves to a "just" result of their actions.
> ...


I personally have no conflict with any of your above statement. In fact, I agree with this and like it.

The only relation I find with previous life to above statement is many of us believe that God punishes us for our sins in previous life.... If this is the only life then we cannot carry any sins. It's what we do here in this life...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Life other than this, yep. I think we move onto something else after this, and I think we were somewhere else before we got here.

I don't believe in Hell, however. I suspect that's eons old ploy by frustrated parents and religious leaders to get kids and followers to to toe the line. Hell makes no sense to me; an afterlife, however does, and I lean towards it being one of our own making.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Life other than this, yep. I think we move onto something else after this, and I think we were somewhere else before we got here.
> I don't believe in Hell, however. I suspect that's eons old ploy by frustrated parents and religious leaders to get kids and followers to to toe the line. Hell makes no sense to me; an afterlife, however does, and I lean towards it being one of our own making.


No body remembers not existing, but in what form we were existing is the question. The particles like atoms will always exist as part of universal energy.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I think that what makes us us is more than the shell that holds us - that we are a part of a greater "something" that we return to - that being here is like going to boarding school when we leave this existence we return and review what we learned and have the option to come back and learn more or take a vacation..  I think that when we review what we learned and we also learn how our actions and decisions effected others not just abstractly but actually how they felt and we feel that pain or joy.  So if you were a person who caused pain in life your hell would be feeling the pain you caused people.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I believe there is an after life, but I prefer not to think about prior lives.  I hope to move on to other planes of existence when I die and not return to this one.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'll be the weird one! I believe more in parallel universes than previous or after life.
When I wink out here, another me somewhere will still go on.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I was driving in heavy rain once, and a pickup truck skidded into my lane. I tried to brake, but realized I didn't have much traction. I would have hit the truck, but it slid further, going off the highway. I just sailed past it with no incident. I had an idea later that maybe one version of me was dead in a mangled wreck and I had popped into an alternate, slightly better universe. I may use that in a story someday. Anyway, I don't really believe in anything, but I like to think about the possibilities.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I decided that I have enough to contend with the 'right here/right now' life and what I do NOW is what matters the very most. I can't waste my time or spirit rehashing the past or worrying about the future. The past gets eaten up by the Langoliers and the future has curves one will never see coming, which is another way of saying, 'I will cross that bridge when I come to it.'


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I died and came back to life in 2006, a cardiac arrest after two weeks in the CICU. I remember it vividly and will never forget it. From my experience, I will have an afterlife but not as an individual--as part of a whole. I don't know what's going to happen to you guys.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I was taught _not_ to believe in the concept of previous life but the possibility seems very logical to me.

I have a strong belief in after life because, again, it's what I was taught. It's such a deep-seated belief that I don't think I could feel any other way. I know some think belief in an after life is a crutch to help maneuver this life more comfortably and who knows - they could be right. We all have to make our choices. I guess we'll know when we know. Or not.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Yes. I believe in reincarnation and that the soul goes on. It's what I write about. And as for hell, I think it's right here on this earth, in all the suffering and pain humans inflict on each other and on the beautiful world we should respect, but most people don't.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Marie Symeou said:


> Yes. I believe in reincarnation and that the soul goes on. It's what I write about...


Do you write fiction (or nonfiction), Marie? I am just curious. Mine are mostly nonfiction.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

No. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

There are twice as many believers in previous and after life than nonbelievers. That's according to the pole on this thread. Interesting views.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Do you write fiction (or nonfiction), Marie? I am just curious. Mine are mostly nonfiction.


I don't write non-fiction at the moment, just fiction. My novel Frozen In Time explores reincarnation and it's something I am fascinated by. I've read many non-fiction books on the subject though.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Marie S said:


> I don't write non-fiction at the moment, just fiction. My novel Frozen In Time explores reincarnation and it's something I am fascinated by. I've read many non-fiction books on the subject though.


It is an interesting theme for fiction. Looks like after reading non-fiction, there were no black and white answers. That's the nature of the issue which fascinated me to look for answers. For majority of us it is nothing more than a belief and I respect that. Thanks for the response.


----------

